# Goggles and helmets



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

Amber is good for any day condition and clear is the best for night so sounds like you pretty much have the two most versatile lenses. Sounds good.:thumbsup:


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

Backcountry said:


> Amber is good for any day condition and clear is the best for night so sounds like you pretty much have the two most versatile lenses. Sounds good.:thumbsup:


Sweet! I just can't find that helmet local to try it on.


----------



## AntiLame (Dec 27, 2012)

i just bought a k2 spector helmet for fifty bucks at sport chek.and some oakley xs o frame goggle on boxing day from spareparts.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

MikeCL said:


> Sweet! I just can't find that helmet local to try it on.


If you don't have you heart set on that certain helmet look for another helmet, one that _is_ at a local store:thumbsup:


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

heh I have a feeling I might get the red in matte black had a pretty good fit, I'd just have to check how it feels with goggles


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

Another question about the helmet some offer the audio feature, what if I want to wear earbuds while riding but I don't have the audio version of the helmet?


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

do yourself a favor buy a nice pair of oaks dragon or electrics having a tint at night makes not that much difference and its worth the money in the long run


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

MikeCL said:


> Another question about the helmet some offer the audio feature, what if I want to wear earbuds while riding but I don't have the audio version of the helmet?


Well, in my experience if you are going to wear a helmet and you want music you have to get the "audio" feature because snowboard/ski helmets have the ear pad things and when you try to wear earbuds with those it pushes them in your ear and is uncomfortable and is in so deep into your ear that it's all quiet. That is unless you take out the ear pad feature on your helmet, which is very easy and not a problem at all; as long as you are wearing something to cover your ears like a beanie or what I use, an Airhole, either way it's no problem but just a recommendation that you get the "Audio" feature on your helmet if you have the option just to avoid the pain.

Hope this helps! :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

Ah ok, I just ended up ordering a Smith Optics Maze helmet in small from Amazon, if small turns out to be a little big (I seem to be the same for all brands) then I can return it and get the X-Small.

Anyways the helmet seems to be well liked here for low weight and not too huge looking like the RED looked.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

*jackets!*

I was wondering about the jackets and the proper fit? I don't know if I wear a large jacket if that would be the same size in a snowboard jacket, I got so tired last night and into the morning reading here about jackets and looking at some online, Given I live in the northeast should I just get a insulated jacket? I haven't picked up my base layers yet.


----------



## Curcic (Nov 3, 2012)

MikeCL said:


> I was wondering about the jackets and the proper fit? I don't know if I wear a large jacket if that would be the same size in a snowboard jacket, I got so tired last night and into the morning reading here about jackets and looking at some online, Given I live in the northeast should I just get a insulated jacket? I haven't picked up my base layers yet.


The base layers I wear are a long sleeve and a Nike hoodie under my coat, thats if its under -10 C if its warmer I wear a t shirts and a nike hoodie, gets the job done for me. Keeps me warm and when i get a little hot after a run open up the vents on the coat and just repeat the process. I also live in Alberta where it tends to get quite cold during the winter


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

Sweet my Googles from rei and the helmet from Amazon will be arriving today!

Kinda disappointed with the weather so far :-/


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

i just got a red mutiny for christmas and love it.. light as hell and small.. i have a smaller head too.. wear 7 1/8 fitted hats.. the mutiny isnt huge and doesnt make me look like a fool


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

onel0wcubn said:


> i just got a red mutiny for christmas and love it.. light as hell and small.. i have a smaller head too.. wear 7 1/8 fitted hats.. the mutiny isnt huge and doesnt make me look like a fool


rei only had the red trace in stores while it fit good (small) I hated the large head look, having said that I like the look of the red force but is the padding the same in all the different models?


----------



## Howlingsonnets (Nov 26, 2012)

MikeCL said:


> lets start with the helmets My head is small and from most I tried on it's pretty much the same between different brands.
> 
> But I was wondering if anyone tried the Giro battle helmet? Curious how it compares with the red I tried on.
> 
> ...


I tried the red trace helmet it was just too heavy for me and i looked like i had a space helmet on...

I settled just for the giro bevel freestyle helmet for $65 and it has the abs system and audio earflaps...light and doesnt look big at all....


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

lol you are right about the space helmet look..

Well the helmet came.. about 2 1/2 after the delivery window but the guy was telling me he was the only person in this area.

The small fits just perfect the strap is a little tight under the chin, it feels light but man I don't have OTG goggles but damn they are pressing the nose frame hard on my nose, other then that the fit is good!










I have the non audio inserts but I can fit earphones under the flap without pressure, they just have to be the type that curves down

*edit my rimless glasses work perfect! no pressure since they are able to bend slightly around the nose bridge, I'm going to order a few more plus they seal a little bit better around the frame stems.


----------



## Howlingsonnets (Nov 26, 2012)

MikeCL said:


> lol you are right about the space helmet look..
> 
> Well the helmet came.. about 2 1/2 after the delivery window but the guy was telling me he was the only person in this area.
> 
> ...


Looks good! Perfect fit it seems....


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah I love it! the vent plugs took me a little to get used to because I was looking for a rubber plug when it's nothing but a flap..

But having said that the neck support has a zipper, is that for the audio cable or is that just for when they put the padding in?


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

i have the same helmet and oakley crowbar googles. if ya look, you might find a nice pair on ebey for like 50. those things go amazing with the maze.


----------

